
On/Off - jmorin007
http://www.simplebits.com/notebook/2008/02/12/key.html
======
tienshiao
These are common in China. The card switch acts as a master on/off for most?
of the outlets and lights (except for the fridge?).

I forgot about it a couple of times when intending to charge my laptop while I
was out.

------
brk
I had the same thing in a couple of hotels in Sydney and Melbourne that I
stayed at 2 years ago. Never seen this anyplace else though.

------
newton_dave
...

Well, hopefully that isn't the only way to turn the lights on and off.

